# Is my egg fertile?



## Medinukas (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello,

I have one rusian tortoise egg. It is my first one. He was laid on April 15. He is 72 days old now. Incubation temperature from 29.7C to 30.6C (85.46-87). Humidity 60-80%.

I try to candle sometimes, but I can't see anything like in photos from internet. So I'm not sure is it fertile or not.
When I look in daylight, sometimes I see movement. In the place I put the arrow.

Do you see something from my photos? When I can expect baby, if I can 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Carol S (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum.

I'm sorry but I do not think the egg is fertile. If the egg was laid in April by now when candling the egg it would be completely dark inside as the hatchling would be taking up all the room except for an air bubble at the top. Also my Russian eggs hatch at around 65 days, give or take a day. Also the egg would have showed veins around 2-3 weeks after it was laid. 

Do not get discouraged. My first clutch of 3 eggs were not fertile, but then the following year I had a lot of hatchlings.


----------



## Medinukas (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes, you are right. I have just checked and it was empty. You know, sometimes common sense tells one, heart wants another  I hope that next time will be more successful 

I just can not imagine how I could see movement inside  I guess that already haunt 

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 28, 2015)

So sorry.
Better luck next time.


----------

